# any thoughts how to attach spiderwebs without nails?



## doombugy (Oct 9, 2006)

we have always used lots of bagged webs inside and out. usually we just use about a 34634567536835687 little black nails in the walls and ceilings. we have just finished repainting most of our rooms and aren't excited about making new holes to spackle and paint (again). 

SO.... 

I am looking for a way to attach webs to things without damaging the wall or new paint.

My first thought was little bits of the hook side of velco or maybe just hotgluing little clumps around. 

any thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

have you tried the little gum type thing to stick posters on walls , they use that at my daugther's day care to hang us papers, drawings, decorations etc....it is made in blue or white , you can probably get that anywhere from the dollar store to office depot etc.....

i too use use small nails or pins to hang it inside and last year i tried the little with gum and it worked .


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Use the hook side of Velcro. You can buy it with an adhesive backing that will stick to most anything. Then hook a section of your web into it and stretch.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

For the inside I use clear tape, but mostly I hook the webs around the edges of anything I can find. Wood trim, picture frames, lamps, light fixtures, etc.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Would the sticky side of velcro pull off the paint when you remove it ? I think maybe the sticky stuff they advertise to hang pictures on ? They have them with hooks, then you just pull on the back tab and its supposed to come off the wall without damage.


----------



## doombugy (Oct 9, 2006)

we bought some webs this weekend, so i guess we can try some things...i like the idea, thanks!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Be careful with the velcro..depending on what kind you get...it pulls off your paint (we learned the hard way). We now buy those small hooks that you tape to the walls to hold things...it has that white sticky gum like tape that you just pull a little tab lightly and they pop right off.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would not use velcro or glue gun for sure. Both would take off paint. I agree with Jackie try to hook on things already around. Trim aroound doors and then use tape to hold it better if needed. 

What about suction cup hooks?


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

The velcro we bought was at a craft store and was made specifically for displays. It had a relatively weak adhesive and did not pull the paint off our walls. Although I've seen some velcro tape that would probably pull the wall down as well. I think we bought it at Michael's or ACMoore.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I use glue dots,michaels carries them,wont hurt paint or wood(as long as you get the low tack).


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I use poster stickys or some time even a thumb tack if it's in high in cornors and stuff.


----------

